# Utah DWR sees 28% increase in license sales during pandemic



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Good to see funding for conservation in the state rolling in.





__





Utah sees record fishing and hunting license sales during COVID-19 pandemic


With many people flooding to the outdoors for recreation during the COVID-19 pandemic, the Utah Division of Wildlife Resources saw a record year for hunting and fishing license sales.




wildlife.utah.gov


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't think this was any surprise judging by the any bull, and spike elk permits selling out in a day last year. Also, the draw odds for general season deer were tougher than normal on most units. That said, the downside of this, and the added recreationists, shed hunters, etc is all the trash that has been left behind. I've been trying to pick up debris I've found after last year while out in the hills. Mostly cans thrown out of a machine next to the road.. But far more than normal.


----------

